# Now i am just getting pissed



## Hardcorp (Oct 8, 2014)

I have been dealing with the the symptoms of lowT for almost 5 years now. Ranging from depression to non existent libido. My doctor has been avoiding the root cause by prescribing Anti depressants and Viagra and sleeping aids and all they do , if anything, is cover the symptoms. The latest thing is a sleep study to get me on a CPAP.

 My first lab results on '12 were Total Tes. =406 and the normal range of 325-1100 and my Free Tes. was 6.2 withe a normal range of 6.8-21.5. Now my latest labe results are Total = 311...But they changed the normal range to 160-726 and my Free = 5.5 with a range of 6.8-21.5. And he is still pushing the sleep study that will cost me $525 that my insurance won't cover.

What can I say or do to get him to fix the REAL PROBLEM?

Oh..I forgot to mention that on my last visit he told me that my Tes. was fine because I grew a beard since the last appointment.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2014)

You won't change his mind. **** him find a new doctor who isn't an asshole. 

The antidepressant that he prescribed you... Print off the side effects which likely include suicidal thoughts and actions. Throw it in his face (literally throw it at him) and tell he would chance that instead of prescribing test. Then walk out like a baws.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

keep in mind you are the boss when going to see a dr..I fukkin hate dr with passion cause they think u work for them...I say suck my fat russian cock to them all the time


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 8, 2014)

Definitely find a new doc. My brother has a tumor on his pituitary that has his hormones all ****ed up. He has been bouncing around between doctors for years trying to get everything dialed in. Don't settle....


----------



## DF (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm all for finding a new doc.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 8, 2014)

As a guy that's been through 5 different endo's for the exact same reasons, move on bud and find a new doctor.
Don't be afraid to try a urologist too.
If you can afford them, TRT clinics are the easy fix.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 9, 2014)

I would find a new doctor myself,I went through the same old shit man through about 3 different doctors until I found one that had some damn sense lol....


----------



## Paolos (Oct 9, 2014)

Same story here....Primary said it was low but ok.

Went to an Endo that said it was low and perscribed test @ 100mg every other week and would not budge.

Moved on to the TRT clinic. Of cource they said it was severely low (as I hoped) and perscribed test @ 210mg a week
and even Deca at 200mg a week due to joint damage in the past. The Deca script only lasted for 3 months and they cut that off.

The clinic was very expensive but I knew it was real, and even better, legal to obtain.


----------

